
Telegram is the 'hot new thing among jihadists' - louisphilippe
http://money.cnn.com/2015/11/17/technology/isis-telegram/index.html?iid=hp-toplead-dom
======
louisphilippe
From the article:

 _" Encryption is one of many ways that an adversary, whether that's a
criminal, a terrorist, a rogue nation, one of the many ways that they might
use to hide their activities," former NSA Deputy Director Chris Inglis, told
CNNMoney._

I recall Paul Graham's Submarine
article...[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

Did the NSA give CNN this story? If so, why? In order to retroactively justify
its own attempts to route around encryption? In order to help generate support
for some upcoming policy proposal or action?

Also for discussion -- how would you feel if you were the founder of Telegram,
and this article is actually true? What would you do? I personally have had
some ideas for secure email or chat services. But I really do not like the
idea that it would be used by the worst-of-the-worst. I wonder if there is any
way to reconcile the two goals of private and secure communication with
avoiding being used as a tool of criminals.

~~~
mgalka
At one time I was looking into starting a secure messaging business myself.
Had I done so and then found myself in this situation, I would probably shut
the business down. Ethically, that would probably be the wrong thing to do,
since it's implicitly a vote in favor of NSA spying, which I am against. But
the thought that I might be facilitating mass murder would be too much. Don't
think I coukd sleep at night with that hanging over me.

